# X800 Pro Help



## El_Poochino (May 12, 2005)

I have a X800 Pro and ATi tool 0.0.23 and I wanted it to run as good as it can.

Would I be able to get good ideas for fan setting, clock speeds, safe operating tempatures ect.  A good guide how to safley push the card and get max FPS.


----------



## Gzero (May 12, 2005)

You should be able to see temps in atitool and anything below 80 C should be a good start. Use the artefact scanner to test do very long tests as the scanner is continous.


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2005)

hm i think your stock fan should look like this:
0 67%
60 67%
65 79%
70 95%
75 100%
hm?

i done this: (the core reaches 60 deegres in my sys with passive cooling)
0 0%
30 30%
40 40%
60 67%
70 100%
although my core never reaches 70 


on oc i oced the core hard to 600 but running under 550 atm and memory to 500 2.0 ns ram 
hm modded ati silencer 4 and a nice boost while gaming questions?


----------



## El_Poochino (May 14, 2005)

Well at the moment I have it set on 520/475 with the stock cooling.  Reaches around 65 C currently.  How much further do you think I could push it while keeping the hardware safe?


----------



## gR3iF (May 14, 2005)

hm not over 80 i think they say it can handle more but u wont get higher oc with higher temps so just get a better cooling


----------



## elpibe999 (May 15, 2005)

*what is the best configuration???*

what is the best configuration of memories and core ??? i have a x800pro ati ( non vivo )  but the cooler stock but i have modificate the percent of the cooler.
I have overclocked the memories and the core ...but i read in this forum that dont modificated the memories clocks ....
thanks for help


----------



## Marholl (May 16, 2005)

why has evry a prob question whit this card??


----------



## Gzero (May 16, 2005)

@Marholl: ??? what you are going on about, no one said they have a problem with this card.


----------



## gR3iF (May 16, 2005)

hm if u can reach xt pe speeds 520/540 and then reach core more


----------

